# Perfect bug out bicycle!



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

So many possibilities.


----------



## Claymore5150 (Nov 17, 2011)

Wonder how hard it would be to do this on an electric assist tandem recumbent? hahahaha


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Makes me tired looking at it.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

If you are over 5 foot you will have trouble sleeping in that.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah do they have a model with slide-outs?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Not if I've ridden it very far I'd be wore out enough to sleep on nails folded in half.


----------



## Dude111 (Dec 28, 2012)

jsriley5 said:


> Makes me tired looking at it.


Hehe i can understand why


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't know what you're talking about. I plan on riding in the back while the kids pedal.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Kids live for chores . I think it would pop a wheely every time I stepped in the back.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

FatTire said:


> Yeah do they have a model with slide-outs?


Slide-outs add a lot of weight!


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> So many possibilities.


Tough in strong winds!


----------

